# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Toyota electric fjish thing

## finboy

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/g4...hotos/?slide=4

This actually seems like a good evolution of the fj for people who dont need all the off-road capability, hopefully it drives down used prices so I can find a manual on for reasonable money  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

:Barf:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I don't hate it. Looks a bit like a Honda Element, but whatever - the majority of fully electric vehicles are far uglier than this.

----------


## killramos

> I don't hate it. Looks a bit like a Honda Element, but whatever - the majority of fully electric vehicles are far uglier than this.



+1

I’m not buying one. But it doesn’t offend me as much as most of the hideous vehicles being cranked out these days.

----------


## schurchill39

It kind of looks like a kid's power wheels toy

----------


## killramos

> It kind of looks like a kid's power wheels toy



Welcome to the EV future. They are kids power wheels toys.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like that it has some kind of funky vibes. EV's need some style to stand out, I think Toyota did a smart thing here.

----------


## S-FLY

I'd be interested to see a more off-roady version of that which can tow 5000lbs and fit 37's.

----------


## killramos

You know it’s electric right? Hahaha

----------


## bjstare

> You know it’s electric right? Hahaha



I think he probably missed that. 

I’m with Mr Slow here. I think it’s a great idea. I also wont buy it, but at least it’s unique and “fun”. 

I could see the army of Jeep driving nurses and teachers migrating to something like this.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Looks like a Mini Defender a bit.

----------


## Xtrema

So it will have barely enough range to get to local supermarket and back?


Will sell a ton. Nobody is going anywhere when gas hit $3/L anyway.

----------


## finboy

> Looks like a Mini Defender a bit.



I definitely see some influence, I think it’s a smart move for Toyota to jump back into the “retro” suv market.

I also am in the “I wouldn’t buy it” category, but I bet they will sell a lot of them

----------


## killramos

> I think he probably missed that. 
> 
> I’m with Mr Slow here. I think it’s a great idea. I also wont buy it, but at least it’s unique and “fun”. 
> 
> I could see the army of Jeep driving nurses and teachers migrating to something like this.



It’s interesting without being straight up ugly. I like that. And I think it’s a great idea as well.

----------


## heavyD

I'm just happy we are starting to see new designs trickle out of the industry that don't involve massive grilles. This looks pretty nice IMO.

----------


## killramos

> I'm just happy we are starting to see new designs trickle out of the industry that don't involve massive grilles.

----------


## D'z Nutz

I quite like it! I could see myself in one of these way more than a lot of cars out there. 

I like that some cars are starting to fall into that Utopian future design you used to see in 80's and 90's scifi movies haha

----------


## Tik-Tok

You guys are all nuts. It looks like a Jeep Patriot, probably even more-so by the time it hits production.

----------


## Disoblige

The good thing is when they come out with a scaled kids version of it, it will look almost identical.

----------


## BokCh0y

Me likey

----------


## AndyL

I saw one of the 2023(?) rav4's in that FJ blue and white roof... It was cool. 

I like this better  :Smilie:

----------


## S-FLY

> You know its electric right? Hahaha



Lol yeah I do. I didn't say it had to have tons of range.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kg810

I strangely like this as well. But I could see them butchering the concept. So I'll reserve final judgement until we get pics of the actual production version.

----------

